# Fursuit Memories



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 26, 2011)

So I'm thinking of making a fursuit. I was wondering, for those of you that have suits, partial or full, doesn't matter, what are some of your favorite fursuit memories? I've heard fursuits are lots of fun and I'd love to hear your experiences. Also, if anyone has anything negative that has happened while in suit, I'd like to hear those stories, too, just to get a realistic idea of both the pros and cons of wearing suits.


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Con Raves.

[video=youtube;rqx8tAdID9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rqx8tAdID9w[/video]

Dancing to this in a fursuit. Craziest thing ever.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 26, 2011)

Yeah man, dancing in suit at every evening rave = yes.

You go from warm to _sweat running down my face oh god I'm gonna pass out _in minutes, but you just keep dancing and waving at the coloured lights while the fog machine is obscuring your already limited vision, man.

Then it's a ten minute break in front of a fan in the Headless Lounge and you're back out there dancing. :3


----------



## Sar (Jun 26, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah man, dancing in suit at every evening rave = yes.
> 
> You go from warm to _sweat running down my face oh god I'm gonna pass out _in minutes, but you just keep dancing and waving at the coloured lights while the fog machine is obscuring your already limited vision, man.
> 
> Then it's a ten minute break in front of a fan in the Headless Lounge and you're back out there dancing. :3



So worth it. 
And your memories of Fursuiting?


----------



## Hissora (Jun 27, 2011)

This one time I wore my old fursuit in public this kid came up to me and yelled, "DADDY :U", and wouldn't let go of me... I know kids like fursuiters but that was downright creepy considering I'm female and was in a half suit... And I don't like kids. o-o


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jun 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;PUh_idn-cX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUh_idn-cX4[/video]

So much fun.

Also: Having someone come up to you and say that you truly made their weekend/con special. That's one damn amazing feeling.


----------



## Fay V (Jun 27, 2011)

From this weekend...skipping every line ever like it's a superpower. 
My best moment is suiting was actually from my volunteer job. In case you live under a rock and don't hear me going on about it, I volunteer at Head Start.So I do a lot of things. I listen to story time with them, I'll play simon says, dance, other silly things. The second time I  visited I was swarmed by the kids. The teachers there are awesome and pulled them back a bit, having each one come up to hug me one by one so I could see them properly and wouldn't step on someone or something. There was one girl that was really shy and didn't want to come up so I made myself smaller, looked scared and tried not to scare her. She wasn't coming around so I left her alone and played with the kids a bit making sure to stop if she got close and offer a high five or something and look more scared if she was scared. 
After two hours I was getting ready to go and she came up and gave me a big hug and then sort of ran off. 
I got out of suit and was in the office filing out paperwork for volunteering for a government program and the teacher came in to thank me and had tears in her eyes. She was so happy. The girl actually had really bad shyness problem and that was the first time the teacher had seen the girl really warm up to someone.


----------



## israfur (Jun 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> From this weekend...skipping every line ever like it's a superpower.
> My best moment is suiting was actually from my volunteer job. In case you live under a rock and don't hear me going on about it, I volunteer at Head Start.So I do a lot of things. I listen to story time with them, I'll play simon says, dance, other silly things. The second time I  visited I was swarmed by the kids. The teachers there are awesome and pulled them back a bit, having each one come up to hug me one by one so I could see them properly and wouldn't step on someone or something. There was one girl that was really shy and didn't want to come up so I made myself smaller, looked scared and tried not to scare her. She wasn't coming around so I left her alone and played with the kids a bit making sure to stop if she got close and offer a high five or something and look more scared if she was scared.
> After two hours I was getting ready to go and she came up and gave me a big hug and then sort of ran off.
> I got out of suit and was in the office filing out paperwork for volunteering for a government program and the teacher came in to thank me and had tears in her eyes. She was so happy. The girl actually had really bad shyness problem and that was the first time the teacher had seen the girl really warm up to someone.


 
That is really beautiful!! I get nervous of going out in a suit after reading bad experiences -but it's stories like these that make me forget about the bad stuff that COULD happen, and go fur-suiting confidently. :]
This story all on it's own made my day<3


----------



## Fay V (Jun 27, 2011)

israfur said:


> That is really beautiful!! I get nervous of going out in a suit after reading bad experiences -but it's stories like these that make me forget about the bad stuff that COULD happen, and go fur-suiting confidently. :]
> This story all on it's own made my day<3


I've only really had one bad experience that wasn't my own damn fault. It was at this con. I met another suiter while I was in suit. He came up in suit and waved and we looked at badges. I'm sure that suiters must look odd when they first meet. They'll wave then stick their nose down and close in order to read who they are talking to. so we met, then e went to hug me. Then things went wrong. during the hug he sort of bear hugged me harder and lifted me up. I felt something crack, not sure if it was the suit or me, but I flailed a bit and ran to my handler.


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm really new suiter, I've suited less than a handful of times (Still working on my own fullsuit.) But, two weekends ago on Father's day, I was urged by my family to bring "one of my wolf heads" down to the cookout we were headed too. I was really against it at first, because I only had the head of my costume finished an nothing else,...and a costumer with only a head would look weird. 

But I finally caved in and went. Mid way through the cookout, I donned the fursuit head and made my way down the hill towards the party. Immediately, some older men were laughing and making remarks, which almost made me do a 360 and go back to the car, but, also then, I heard a little kid yelling out something. So I turned in that direction, and this little girl (Maybe fourish?) was running up to me and just hugged my legs, since it was as high as she could reach. So I got down to my knees so that we were eye level and just as quickly as she had appeared, she plopped down in the grass before me and started telling me about how I looked like her dog "but taller". I was silent the entire time but nodded and tilted my head here or there when prompted. 

Then another little girl joined us, and she and the first girl started grabbing handfuls of grass and started to "feed the kitty cat" I pretended to nom on it and they would giggle. ..Though, this left me with grass plastered onto my face inside the mask and running down my neck.  There was a third girl who was even younger who I danced with, which was fun. She would stomp and flail around in a little kid version of a dance, then I would imitate, she would giggle, then rinse and repeat.

All in all, it was super fun, and it felt nice to make the group of kids laugh. I look forwards to any other fursuiting events.

(Picture taken on that day.)










(TL;DR, I entertained a couple of kids, got grass all over my face as a side effect.)


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jun 27, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I've only really had one bad experience that wasn't my own damn fault. It was at this con. I met another suiter while I was in suit. He came up in suit and waved and we looked at badges. I'm sure that suiters must look odd when they first meet. They'll wave then stick their nose down and close in order to read who they are talking to. so we met, then e went to hug me. Then things went wrong. during the hug he sort of bear hugged me harder and lifted me up. I felt something crack, not sure if it was the suit or me, but I flailed a bit and ran to my handler.



Even this is a really tame "bad experience." There are a few "rougher" suiters who play with a little more force than most suiters are used to/want. Actually I tend to get picked up a lot. Like... a whole lot. XD But I personally don't mind. I did have one guy, however, do something similar. Had his shoulder accidentally in my stomach and squeezed really hard. I thought I was gonna puke all over him.

The worst, though, was this non-suiter who turned around, saw me, and took a literal flying leap through the air at me. She rammed me right in the throat with her shoulder (which I swear to God was made of steel) and proceeded to flail violently all over me before running off. o___o


----------



## bioastre (Jun 27, 2011)

I've only ever had good experiences with suiting.  I own a full suit, which started off as a partial.  I decided to make her a full suit once I started volunteering more often at local day cares, charity events, races, etc.  Helps me to be able to wear other pieces of clothing without distracting from the full character. (like a bandanna)

My first memory suiting was with my first suit (now retired), a black and white she-wolf.  I volunteered at a local 4th of July festival, and the reactions were lovely.  I had kids all over me, asking what species I was, who was my owner, and why I ran away from my owner.  It was the most adorable thing ever!

Best part was, before I left the event, a little girl ran up to me and begged to be picked up.  As I did so, her mother rushed over in tears to inform me that this is the first time in months she'd seen her little girl try and communicate. (the mother informed me the girl was autistic)  It made me so happy that I could brighten her day, along with many other people. =]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

Beaaautiful stories guys  Now I'm determined to get a fursuit, based on what you all have said there are lots of things I could do in a fursuit. Here's another question though, should I get a fursuit of a "correct" animal? Like, I want a toony tiger fursuit. Specfically, a suit of my tiger Nightfire. She's black with orange stripes and a white muzzle, toes, and belly. Would it be better off for me just to get a white tiger fursuit because it's naturally how the animal is? Or will kids be ok with a fursuit that looks a little different than the animal does naturally?


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

@Nightfire. 

If your fursuit is a kitty with stripes and round ears, I'm sure most children can make the connection and call you a tiger. Your character is recognizable enough.  

..Me on the other hand, my character is an obscure hybrid thing. xD I get called so many things...a bunny, a fox, a llama, etc, etc. I want to make a generic puppy fursuit, to go suiting at events and the like. More easily identified.


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2011)

A good memory of mine was that I was allowed into a bar and not carded (I'm underage but love my alcohol) and then everyone proceeded to buy me drinks because they thought it was hilarious to watch a talking wolf drink down a Blue Moon or a Corona. To say the least I left that bar without spending a cent and very very very wonderfully inebriated. Everyone in the bar wanted to talk to me, pet me, hold me, drink with me, buy me a drink. Also hot women love fursuits, I could not keep them off me. And their boyfriends were like "Hey can we get a picture of you humping my girlfriend?" And I was drunk enough to say "ffck ysss maaaahn less doit!!"


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> A good memory of mine was that I was allowed into a bar and not carded (I'm underage but love my alcohol) and then everyone proceeded to buy me drinks because they thought it was hilarious to watch a talking wolf drink down a Blue Moon or a Corona. To say the least I left that bar without spending a cent and very very very wonderfully inebriated. Everyone in the bar wanted to talk to me, pet me, hold me, drink with me, buy me a drink. Also hot women love fursuits, I could not keep them off me. And their boyfriends were like "Hey can we get a picture of you humping my girlfriend?" And I was drunk enough to say "ffck ysss maaaahn less doit!!"



A man can dream... a man can dream..


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> A man can dream... a man can dream..


 I swear to god 
fursuit = many many hot women demanding you allow them to grind against you or wanting to sit on your lap as you sit on the bar stool. They pet you, hold you, and tell you how cute you are, they ply you with alcohol and want to hand feed you delicious things.

Unfortunately this does not have the same effect on men, who think I'm male. Where the fuck are my Chippendale guys who love fursuiters?


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> I swear to god
> fursuit = many many hot women demanding you allow them to grind against you or wanting to sit on your lap as you sit on the bar stool. They pet you, hold you, and tell you how cute you are, they ply you with alcohol and want to hand feed you delicious things.
> 
> *Unfortunately this does not have the same effect on men*, who think I'm male. Where the fuck are my Chippendale guys who love fursuiters?



Fuck! So much for that idea.


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> Fuck! So much for that idea.


 Well, I'm not in a gay bar. Try a gay bar and it might be different. I dunno. Free booze man, what could be wrong with that?


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well, I'm not in a gay bar. Try a gay bar and it might be different. I dunno. Free booze man, what could be wrong with that?


 That would be a better idea. If only the people that live around me weren't racist hillbilly red-necks who only talk about Guns and their John Deere Tractors. T_T


----------



## Blarmajin (Jun 27, 2011)

That sounds...interesting.  Kudos to you on scoring the booze. 

Possibly the most questionable thing that has happened to me while suiting was a man following me around at the barbecue event saying "Heeeeey, Foxy Lady." And similar things.


----------



## Deo (Jun 27, 2011)

Drakonman said:


> their John Deere Tractors. T_T


 I love John Deere Tractors and Combines! >:[
I almost worked for our Deer plant as a welder. Almost. But factory work just is meh.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 27, 2011)

Deo said:


> I love John Deere Tractors and Combines! >:[
> I almost worked for our Deer plant as a welder. Almost. But factory work just is meh.


I Aint hating, I just gets old over time. Anyway we derailed a thread so ill add a story.

I was chased around the double tree hotel at AnimeNorth because I ran into a fursuiter by mistake. He /She caught up to me and started hitting me with really soft paws. I was expecting to be beaten but it was more fun then painful. xD

Not much of a story but I haven't been around many suiters.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweet god. I never thought to go to a bar in my suit to get free drinks!


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Sweet god. I never thought to go to a bar in my suit to get free drinks!



I'm not sure how well that would work for you. You seem scary.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Jun 28, 2011)

I know this may not count since I don't own one, but I once encountered a fursuiter on the old Furnation forum. It turns out his was a local celeb because he preformed at local parades. This wasn't just bull**** he actually posted photos. Pretty good I say.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, I had NO idea fursuits could help people get involved in so many [awesome!] different things! Damn awesome.


----------



## bioastre (Jun 28, 2011)

> Beaaautiful stories guys  Now I'm determined to get a fursuit, based on what you all have said there are lots of things I could do in a fursuit. Here's another question though, should I get a fursuit of a "correct" animal? Like, I want a toony tiger fursuit. Specfically, a suit of my tiger Nightfire. She's black with orange stripes and a white muzzle, toes, and belly. Would it be better off for me just to get a white tiger fursuit because it's naturally how the animal is? Or will kids be ok with a fursuit that looks a little different than the animal does naturally?


@Nightfire Tiger

Your character is easily recognizable as a tiger, therefore I say get a suit of your personal character.  It'll mean more to you, and in the long run I think you'll be happier.
Can't wait to see when you get it.  I love suits! <3


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 28, 2011)

bioastre said:


> @Nightfire Tiger
> 
> Your character is easily recognizable as a tiger, therefore I say get a suit of your personal character.  It'll mean more to you, and in the long run I think you'll be happier.
> Can't wait to see when you get it.  I love suits! <3


 
I'm excited, too, I think Nightfire will be a cool looking fursuit. c:


----------



## bioastre (Jun 28, 2011)

I bet so!  Are you thinking about making your own suit or commissioning someone for one?


----------



## Deo (Jun 28, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> I'm not sure how well that would work for you. You seem scary.


 
OH SWEET MERCIFUL SPAGHETTI MONSTER! JESIE AM I LOSING MY SCARINESS?
SAY IT ISN'T SO! 
FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
*NOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!*


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 28, 2011)

bioastre said:


> I bet so!  Are you thinking about making your own suit or commissioning someone for one?


 
Ideally I'd like to make one. I've seen tutorials on making foam heads, and have practiced making shapes out of clay. But I really won't know if I can work well with foam until I try it. And my mom is a very good sewer, and if I could buy the materials she might be able to get the actual suit part. However money is an issue, and I worry that I'll spend more money and time on practicing than just having a fursuit made by a professional.


----------



## Inciatus (Jun 28, 2011)

Deo said:


> OH SWEET MERCIFUL SPAGHETTI MONSTER! JESIE AM I LOSING MY SCARINESS?
> SAY IT ISN'T SO!
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> *NOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!*


 
Yes, you don't seem scary.


----------



## Jesie (Jun 28, 2011)

Don't fret Deo! He/she/it/furfag was talking about me.
You are as cute and fuzzy as ever Deo-monster.

But I assure you, I make for a very cuddly and cute fursuit despite my online rage.


At lest that's what the kids who kept petting me told me...


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 28, 2011)

Inciatus said:


> Yes, you don't seem scary.


 
You messin with the Killdozer...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone have kids who didn't react with glee at your suit?

I've had a little girl who was not buying the whole giant animal thing at all, and asked how I could see, because it's hard to see the mesh in the eyes.


----------



## bioastre (Jun 28, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Ideally I'd like to make one. I've seen tutorials on making foam heads, and have practiced making shapes out of clay. But I really won't know if I can work well with foam until I try it. And my mom is a very good sewer, and if I could buy the materials she might be able to get the actual suit part. However money is an issue, and I worry that I'll spend more money and time on practicing than just having a fursuit made by a professional.


 
Unlike clay, it's what I call a "remove-ative" form of art. (another example - soap stone carving)

While I enjoy foam building myself, you have to try it yourself to see if you like it.  But, if you are worried exclusively about foam building - I know a lot of people who just sell foam bases. (basically - you don't have to build the head of your fursuit then)
Those I've seen are around $50.  

And then, you wouldn't have to worry about that but about sewing and making the pattern.  Which is a lot less on your plate! =]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 29, 2011)

bioastre said:


> Unlike clay, it's what I call a "remove-ative" form of art. (another example - soap stone carving)
> 
> While I enjoy foam building myself, you have to try it yourself to see if you like it.  But, if you are worried exclusively about foam building - I know a lot of people who just sell foam bases. (basically - you don't have to build the head of your fursuit then)
> Those I've seen are around $50.
> ...



Oh awesome, I'll have to look into that! Thanks for the helpful post!


----------



## Clockwise (Jul 2, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Anyone have kids who didn't react with glee at your suit?
> 
> I've had a little girl who was not buying the whole giant animal thing at all, and asked how I could see, because it's hard to see the mesh in the eyes.



Does reacting with fear count? My friend had a Dragon fursuit and she scared all the kids who were unfortunate enough to run into her. Parents loved every moment but certainly was not what we expected.


----------



## Calico-Feathers (Jul 2, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Anyone have kids who didn't react with glee at your suit?
> 
> I've had a little girl who was not buying the whole giant animal thing at all, and asked how I could see, because it's hard to see the mesh in the eyes.



I had some kid not realize I was standing there until he turned around. He gave the shrillest, most bloodcurdling scream I've ever heard, then fell into laughing hysterically before running away. He was probably 6.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 2, 2011)

I wore a fixer-upper fursuit once to a meet I organized and it was my first time wearing a suit, ever. It was so much fun. Parents hated me though because I'm not kidding - this suit was a throw-together of several different parts that different people brought. A canine head, an opossum body, a hyena-tiger tail, and leopard paws. The kids loved it, but the parents were like "omfg what is that"

And then the blacklights came on and the suit, being white, glowed. 

As for the experience: the head was kind of badly made so it was a little bit of a pain but oh my god it was so much fun and I want to do it again.


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Don't fret Deo! He/she/it/furfag was talking about me.
> You are as cute and fuzzy as ever Deo-monster.
> 
> But I assure you, I make for a very cuddly and cute fursuit despite my online rage.
> ...



...with sticks. :V

Pretty much anything you can do is funnier with fursuits. Just not swimming.
Another fun thing i do is act casually in a cloths store wearing the fursuit. and looking at peoples reactions. 
Try not to laugh, or it will kill the magic.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it wrong that I wanna swim in my suit? I mean..


I am a gator...


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 2, 2011)

Maybe something for guiness book off records: "Longest swim in a fursuit."


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2011)

Jesie said:


> Is it wrong that I wanna swim in my suit? I mean..
> 
> 
> I am a gator...


 


Rhasp said:


> Maybe something for guiness book off records: "Longest swim in a fursuit."



I would not recommend swimming in a fursuit.


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 3, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> I would not recommend swimming in a fursuit.


 [video=youtube;X8Clrg6fSIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8Clrg6fSIc[/video] 
I totally would.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 3, 2011)

Zephyre said:


> I totally would.


 
Just cuz people do it on YouTube doesn't mean it's a good idea.  I'd be terrified of ruining the suit.


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Just cuz people do it on YouTube doesn't mean it's a good idea.  I'd be terrified of ruining the suit.


 That was my main concern. But depending on how realistic Jesie's will be (some kinda wetsuit) then i guess it is possible.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 3, 2011)

I made my suit, so if I fuck it up I can always fix it.

Gators+water=LOVEFOREVER


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 3, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Just cuz people do it on YouTube doesn't mean it's a good idea.  I'd be terrified of ruining the suit.


 
Most suits are entirely made out of plastic. You just have to watch out for the head. According to the guy who did that video, he says that the chlorine in the water actually gives the fursuit a really good clean.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 4, 2011)

Alright, instead of making a new thread, I'll just post in this one.

I have some suit questions.
1. I have asthma and allergies (both of which I do have medication for). Should I be worried about those in my suit?
2. How does ventilation work? Are the holes in the ears, mouth, eyes, and any other places?
3. Is it a bad idea to wear a t-shirt on top of a full suit? I ask because although I've seen other fursuiters do it, I worry that it may make the heat even worse.


----------



## Jesie (Jul 4, 2011)

1. As long as it's managed well, and as long as what you wear is not covered in dust. Nothing'll bring along a asthma attack like smearing dust in your face for an extended time. You'll have to wash the head regularly to make sure it don't collect dust.
All else fails and you start to feel an attack coming on, just take the head off and sit still till it passes. Take no shame in ruining the magic if you'r health is suffering.

2. It depends on the style of head you wear. If you commission one, make a note to tell the maker that you want extra vent holes and perhaps a fan installed if the head is large enough.
If you're doing it yourself, fallow tutorials.

3.It's not a _great_ ideal to wear a tee on top of a suit. Be prepared for it to be hotter, which you're in a full body suit. It's gonna be hot already yo.
Most people you see wearing a tee with a suit are wearing a partial. That means only gloves, the head, and feet. Their's no body fur between to add to your sweltering heat. If you wish to wear a tee with your costume you may wanna just commission the head, hands, and feet.


----------



## Rougfox (Jul 4, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Alright, instead of making a new thread, I'll just post in this one.
> 
> I have some suit questions.
> 1. I have asthma and allergies (both of which I do have medication for). Should I be worried about those in my suit?
> ...


 

Well, I canÂ´t tell you much about wearing a t-shirt over a suit as I havenÂ´t tried so far......but as my two cents to the other questions:

1. I think its next to impossible to give you some good advice. You are the one who knows yourself best. Just imagine getting a asthma attack while wearing a head and ask yourself: Will I have enough time to put the head off and get treatment in time ?? I think no one but you can answer that question and make the right decision whether wearing a fursuit head or not. 

2. You can find pretty good tuorials. In RougfoxÂ´s head I decided to blow air inside the head through the muzzle and soak it out through the ears, so there are 3 vents built in. A pic of two of the vents you can find here, the third one is hidden:

http://www.abload.de/img/p61901572uai.jpg

As much as I can say now its much much much more cooler when I switch on the muzzle vent. And it gets even more cooler when I add the two vents in the ears. I couldnÂ´t imagine wearing a head without ventilation over a longer period of time.

Roug


----------



## Zephyre (Jul 5, 2011)

Rougfox said:


> 2. You can find pretty good tuorials. In RougfoxÂ´s head I decided to blow air inside the head through the muzzle and soak it out through the ears, so there are 3 vents built in. A pic of two of the vents you can find here, the third one is hidden:
> 
> http://www.abload.de/img/p61901572uai.jpg
> 
> ...


 Do you reckon I could ask the person making my fursuit to actually put those in? Or would I have to do it myself?


----------



## bioastre (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll throw in my two cents. =]]

1. Make sure they are well managed before you suit.  But you are probably the best judge of that.

2. I always put vents in the mouth, around the ears, and underside of the neck (if possible) to help with air movement.  While I don't like fans, because it limits how much I can hear, I've only heard good things about them as well.  Personal preference.  There are many guides to making vents and installing fans.  Hit me up on FA if you want my two cents on how I put in vents.

3. I wore one once over my fullsuit - not a wonderful idea if you are outside in a ton of heat (because you can sweat through it - which grosses me out!)  Most suiters that wear tees have nice arm sleeves that hook up around the shoulder area to appear like a fullsuit.  Otherwise, if you want to wear a tee-shirt with a fullsuit, know how heat tolerant you are.  Or test it out and see! =]


----------



## jorinda (Sep 9, 2012)

One of my greatest memories is a little girl (about 4 years old) discussing with her mom. She was sure she definitely has enough free space in her room to take the big wolf home =D

The weirdest one so far: I was the only female fursuiter of the group. Sudddenly some women pointed at me an screamed "Looooooook that one has boobies." 

Worst one so far: I approached a family, and they shouted at the other suiters to "take that away and send over a beautiful one for us". that was just....rude.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 9, 2012)

Being a new fursuiter, I have no particular memories, but I know that I will be suiting in my partial on Halloween to chill around the place with my cape as well- both Earth and the cape are black. Countess Earthula?

However, even dressing up in suit is memorable enough.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah man, dancing in suit at every evening rave = yes.
> 
> You go from warm to _sweat running down my face oh god I'm gonna pass out _in minutes, but you just keep dancing and waving at the coloured lights while the fog machine is obscuring your already limited vision, man.
> 
> Then it's a ten minute break in front of a fan in the Headless Lounge and you're back out there dancing. :3



This was practically 90% of my RMFC experience, haha.

Some of my favorite moments were just entertaining kids. Between retail stores and actual children's events, there's nothing like putting a smile on a young kid's face.


----------

